# Diabetes with PVD (vs) peripheral angiopathy



## MeanderingMichigander (May 19, 2019)

I'm trying to determine if *DM2 with peripheral angiopathy without gangrene (E11.51)* is the same as (or, actually, is _more appropriate coding _for) *DM2 with perhipheral vascular disease, unspecified (E11.69, I73.9)*.

In researching these and reviewing synonyms, etc., on several different sites, it seems to be that *PVD* *=* *peripheral angiopathy*, so therefore *DM2 with PVD* would actually *need* to be coded as *E11.51* rather than *E11.69, I73.9* - since peripheral angiopathy is one of the *"with" *conditions where association is assumed per the guidelines.

Thoughts??  I've tried to re-read and make this sound better / be clearer a few times and this is about the best I've come up with, so I apologize if this is a little rambly/confusing, and thank you for hanging in there and reading this whole mess!!


----------



## thomas7331 (May 20, 2019)

I agree, E11.51 is the correct code.  In the alphabetic index, under 'Disease -> vascular -> peripheral -> in diabetes melllitus', there follows the instruction to 'see E08-E13 with .51 '.


----------



## bala.dremo@gmail.com (Mar 6, 2020)

Kindly Clarify whether we can code E11.51 for Both Diabetes with PAD and Diabetes with PVD


----------



## khemchand (Mar 6, 2020)

yes we can


----------

